# Ports automatically update?



## patlee (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I have installed FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE recently. When I rebooted in the morning, it always started running the following processes automatically.


```
make fetchindex
fetch -am -o /usr/ports/INDEX-9.bz2 http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/INDEX-9.bz2
```

After I killed these two processes, it started again in the afternoon. I have checked /etc/rc.conf, /etc/defaults and crontab but got nothing.
How can I stop `make fetchindex` automatically? Thank you very much.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2013)

The standard install does not do that.  Did you download the installer from the FreeBSD site, or was it one of the customized versions like PC-BSD?  In addition to the system /etc/crontab, check `crontab -e` for root.


----------

